# Testing Set Up



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have been using my banana clips less and using a nine volt battery more for testing. I get sloppy with leads and find my battery heats up quickly. So I came up with two stiff wire loops to use with the clips. For fun I added a string light plug to a 12 volt wall wart. Now I have 3 amp protection. The wart is only .2 amps so I think I am safe. The mounting is not that great. I may just go with some nails in a block of wood. With a plug attached I can switch wart voltages too. It's just an idea that I wanted to try. Plus the whole set up is smaller than a conventional transformer. More room on the work bench. Though not variable.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've had several bench supplies that I built 30+ years ago, still going strong. One is a +/- 12V and the other is a 0-20 variable, both are 3A supplies. I've had to replace the regulator in the variable once due to too much relay testing, I think I'll put a TVS in it to prevent that from happening again.  I also have a 1033 transformer for AC testing.

My bench had a lineup of test equipment up top, and the work surface for working. The bench is actually another 30+ year old thing that I've moved twice, I hacked it together using some really sturdy workbench legs, built a drawer under it, and then put the top equipment racks on. It's also wired with power on both sides of each set of legs.


----------

